# Portmaster doesn't install binary build dependencies



## Windmill (May 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm running `portmaster` with the --packages-build option, but it still pulls build dependencies from ports. How can I solve this?


----------



## Juanitou (May 16, 2014)

You can’t, IIRC this feature is not enabled yet, there are some recent threads about it.


----------



## Windmill (May 16, 2014)

So, will this feature be enabled in the future? It would be a nice thing.


----------

